# Staff Deleting Posts In Threads



## DaBong (Apr 26, 2011)

For whatever reason a staff member(S) are going around deleting posts that users make for no reason.

I'm not sure why this is happening but Rollitup himself or someone else in authority with these boards needs to look into it before we loose more valuable members here.


I joined here around Nov. 2010 and have always tried to keep a positive attitude and do my share to make this a fun place to hang out, but recently I started noticing my posts were getting randomly deleted for nothing.


At first I didn't think anything of it but it continued to happen. It seems every time I log on to this forum now, I notice that 4 or 5 of my posts are deleted for nothing.

After the second time I noticed this, I attempted (to do the right thing???) to contact 3 moderators (no names mentioned) via PM. Only 2 of the 3 even bothered to respond to my message and pointed the finger at other staff members and I was given an apology, but both of them really didn't have a clue who was doing this and acted like they really could care less about investigating it.


Again today when I logged in I noticed even more of my posts deleted for nothing. Is this the beginning of some trend here for staff? To just delete random posts in threads. If so I will take my time, opinions, and advice somewhere else.

Mods ask yourself this:

If you go around deleting posts members make that do not violate any rules here, what is the point of ANYONE taking the time to post their advice or opinions?


IMO staff here needs way better communication with each other (and other members) and honestly a remedial course in BASIC forum moderation wouldn't hurt.

I'm posting this thread in hope that someone can shed light on why this is happening and possibly correct the problem, if Rollitup even considers it to even be a problem.


Anyway, I'm almost positive this thread will be deleted, but at this point I really don't care if it is or not.

And please, if you do not have something constructive to add, please do not reply, as I will NOT be drawn into a flame war or argument. That's not what I'm here for.

In fact, I do not plan on replying to this thread at all. I have said my peace.

Thanks for your time


----------



## Balzac89 (Apr 26, 2011)

never had any deleted?


----------



## toastycookies (Apr 26, 2011)




----------



## olylifter420 (Apr 28, 2011)

IT also sucks that we cant delete our threads or pictures!!!!

I really need to delete some pics and threads, but i cant do it!!!

If that could get fixed allowing us to delete these items would be great!!


----------



## toastycookies (Apr 28, 2011)

fixed? FFS read the tos before you sign up. either that or take precautionary measures. stop mistaking stupid for ignorance.


----------



## Ella Jean (Apr 28, 2011)

Hello DaBong,

Sorry for delayed reply but we are just doing our part as a moderator of this forum. We have to keep this forum free from discriminatory languages, endorsement or advertising of other websites and spam posts. One of these could be the reason for the deletion of your posts.You mentioned that you were not using discriminatory words therefore the last 2 reasons could be the reasons for the deletion of your posts. When i said "spam posts", it includes short posts that do not add value to the thread.

We also have a "Moderators Guide" that we ought to follow. We are just abiding to the rules set forth to keep this forum conducive for everyone.

If you have further questions, i am wiling to provide you with an answer.

Thank You!


----------



## Burning (Apr 29, 2011)

Ella Jean said:


> Hello DaBong,
> 
> Sorry for delayed reply but we are just doing our part as a moderator of this forum. We have to keep this forum free from discriminatory languages, endorsement or advertising of other websites and spam posts. One of these could be the reason for the deletion of your posts.You mentioned that you were not using discriminatory words therefore the last 2 reasons could be the reasons for the deletion of your posts. When i said "spam posts", it includes short posts that do not add value to the thread.
> 
> ...


 The issue is specifically fdd2blk objectively taking moderating way too far in Toke N Talk. Considering the fact that a majority of TnT posters primarily post there, if this continues he will be personally liable for +/- several hundred members leaving this site. I don't know how rolli would feel about this loss of revenue, but I don't think he will be pleased when the exodus occurs.


----------



## Feelinit (Apr 30, 2011)

My posts have been deleted too recently. I broke no rules?

What gives?????

You guys gettin cocky with the post delete button or what?


----------



## Total Head (May 4, 2011)

i ain't touchin' this one with a 10 foot pole...


----------



## SCARHOLE (May 16, 2011)

I had a pic of my daschund deleted today.

Last edited by Ella Jean; 05-16-2011 at 02:28 AM. 


Is she a Mod I never heard of?
Are Dacshunds banned in EULA here?




I also had posts about DDs G13 deleted in a debate about Dr Greenthumbs pure G13.
And once again Im not sure why?


----------



## MaryJaney (May 17, 2011)

* Hi! Ella Jean and I are one of the moderators in this site. Posting images irrelevant to the topic being discussed are not allowed. And, images without any concept must also be deleted. We have a moderator's guide that need to be followed. *​


----------



## boneheadbob (May 17, 2011)

Free FDD!!!!!!!!


----------



## rasputin71 (May 18, 2011)

Ella Jean said:


> .. When i said "spam posts", it includes short posts that do not add value to the thread.
> .....


LOL, that is what BBS's are for. If your goal was to drive away your current active membership, you are succeeding.


----------



## rasputin71 (May 18, 2011)

MaryJaney said:


> * Hi! Ella Jean and I are one of the moderators and this site. Posting images irrelevant to the topic being discussed are not allowed. And, images without any concept must also be deleted. We have a moderator's guide that need to be followed. *​


Coffin, meet the final nail.


----------



## rasputin71 (May 18, 2011)

triple post ftw


----------



## boneheadbob (May 18, 2011)

rasputin71 said:


> LOL, that is what BBS's are for. If your goal was to drive away your current active membership, you are succeeding.


 
I second that


----------



## bryon209 (May 18, 2011)

well at least you know that the moderators can always find work in north korea if rui expires!!!


----------



## OregonMeds (May 18, 2011)

Ella Jean I have a question. Who are you and when did you become a mod? I've been around here for years and don't think I've ever seen or heard of you. I also haven't seen or heard from all the other mods we do know in quite some time. 

What gives? Was the forum sold sometime in the last two years? And who is that other person MaryJaney that posted a recent "attention all users" thread giving rules like a mod I don't know this person either. And you both are seeminly relative newbies, that too is really really odd.


In fact many if not most of the old regulars who weren't mods, old heavy daily posters, and pretty much all the senior growers now that I think about it seem to be completely missing... Gone. Maybe I already missed a mass exodus. Traffic seems way down from what it used to be as well.


Strange stuff. Please explain if you want to have any forum left or if this should or has already become officially a newbie only site. Maybe you could have some of the moderators we actualy know chime in who aren't newbies.

I will however give props for finally deciding to do something about hate speech though, abut time, that is if you plan to kick threads that are aimed at genocide and trolling and created by bible thumping klan members.


----------



## bryon209 (May 18, 2011)

Did you just justify deleting a pic of a puppy....Wow way to censor!!!!!! No Puppy For You!!!!


----------



## OregonMeds (May 18, 2011)

boneheadbob said:


> I second that


Yep ready to bail here too...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 18, 2011)

OregonMeds said:


> Ella Jean I have a question. Who are you and when did you become a mod? I've been around here for years and don't think I've ever seen or heard of you. I also haven't seen or heard from all the other mods we do know in quite some time.
> 
> What gives? Was the forum sold sometime in the last two years? And who is that other person MaryJaney that posted a recent "attention all users" thread giving rules like a mod I don't know this person either. And you both are seeminly relative newbies, that too is really really odd.
> 
> ...


I would appreciate an answer to these questions as well.
I find it incomprehensible that someone would delete a puppy picture, and yet still allow the most prolific and self admitted troll on RIU to operate uncensored, heck, he's even in this thread.
For cleaning up the forum you should seriously consider using a scalpel and not a shotgun.


----------



## mygirls (May 18, 2011)

me either...........


----------



## Ganymede (May 18, 2011)

They banned BrickTop too....man this site went downhill real fast.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 18, 2011)

Ganymede said:


> They banned BrickTop too....man this site went downhill real fast.


When, where & why was BT banned?


----------



## Pipe Dream (May 18, 2011)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> When, where & why was BT banned?


He kept spamming links to other forums earlier today.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 18, 2011)

i had 43 REPORTED post sent to me in less then 12 hours the other night. most of them were due to people being rude or insulting. newbies being called ignorant by veteran members and whatnot. 


this is NOT about me. you all set the TONE. it is YOUR site. you ALL have the power to fix it.


----------



## suTraGrow (May 18, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> i had 43 REPORTED post sent to me in less then 12 hours the other night. most of them were due to people being rude or insulting. newbies being called ignorant by veteran members and whatnot.
> 
> 
> this is NOT about me.



Im 100% behind this BAN THE NEWBIES.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 18, 2011)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> When, where & why was BT banned?


he BEGGED to be banned and he knows it.


----------



## Chiceh (May 25, 2011)

This is why Raiden....read below. 




Ella Jean said:


> Hello DaBong,
> 
> Sorry for delayed reply but we are just doing our part as a moderator of this forum. We have to keep this forum free from discriminatory languages, endorsement or advertising of other websites and spam posts. One of these could be the reason for the deletion of your posts.You mentioned that you were not using discriminatory words therefore the last 2 reasons could be the reasons for the deletion of your posts. When i said "spam posts", it includes short posts that do not add value to the thread.
> 
> ...


----------

